# [SOLVED] Local Area Connection Sending But Not Receiving Packets



## ProblemAddict (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello, Everyone,

As you may already be able to guess from the thread title, I have no access to the internet on one of my computers. After trying various different solutions, I've found that the problem lies not with the wireless adapter but the system itself.

Autoconfiguration IP Address is enabled as well as DHCP. When I type *ipconfig /all*, this is what I get:

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Windows 2000 IP Configuration

Host Name: adelaide
Primary DNS Suffix: 
Note Type: Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled: No
WINS Proxy Enabled: No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix:
Description: Netgear WG111v2 54Mbps Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter #2
Physical Address: 00-0F-B5-CA-39-49
DHCP Enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address: 169.254.115.136
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway:
DNS Servers: 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I've scanned for viruses, spyware, and malware and cleared my PC of anything of the sort, although there may still be something in there.

I've also tried connecting my wireless adapter to my system through different USB ports after reading that it solved another user's problem. That didn't work.

Un-installing then re-installing the wireless adapter driver showed no results.

Updating the smart wizard for the adapter bore no fruit.

Repairing the connection did nothing.

The problem came out of nowhere while I was using my internet a few days ago, but my best guess is that it's some sort of malware messing with my registry.

Any help to sort out this problem will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ProblemAddict (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Local Area Connection Sending But Not Receiving Packets*

Under my IP configuration, "Note Type" should be "Node Type."

(not sure how to edit the thread itself. sorry)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Local Area Connection Sending But Not Receiving Packets*

See if running this Automated WINSOCK Fix all Windows Versions helps.


----------



## ProblemAddict (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Local Area Connection Sending But Not Receiving Packets*

It works!

Only problem, though...my anti-virus detects the changes winsockfix makes and forces my system to reboot after "fixing" the changes which renders my internet unusable again.

McAfee has always been a pain...

I turned off my firewall to see if it'll let the changes by this time. Hopefully it will.


----------



## ProblemAddict (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Local Area Connection Sending But Not Receiving Packets*

My anti-virus gives me this message every time the problem gets fixed:

"Some components of your Internet Protection Services have been removed using unauthorized tools. Recovery operation is complete. Please close all other open programs and restart your computer."

How do I get rid of this without throwing away McAfee altogether?


----------



## ProblemAddict (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Local Area Connection Sending But Not Receiving Packets*

According to McAfee, "WinSys files are not present" comes up as a "FATAL" error.

WinSys the good kind or WinSys the bad kind?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Local Area Connection Sending But Not Receiving Packets*

If you're getting errors from McAfee, I'd say removing McAfee completely might help, then re-install McAfee back. Here's a removal tool link to uninstall McAfee. Just a thought.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Local Area Connection Sending But Not Receiving Packets*

I agree, totally uninstall McAfee and get the Internet running first.


----------



## ProblemAddict (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Local Area Connection Sending But Not Receiving Packets*

Done.

I now have a free anti-virus program in place of it. I'll have to switch back to McAfee eventually. Still, problem's been solved.

Thank you both for your help. It was and is greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Local Area Connection Sending But Not Receiving Packets*

Glad you sorted it out.

I recommend Microsoft Security Essentials as an excellent free AV/spyware scanner.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Local Area Connection Sending But Not Receiving Packets*

You're Welcome!


----------

